# A new bubble that eillburst?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

NYT: Chinese Cash Floods US Real Estate Market

Will Chinese cash spike real estate in the US to artificially high prices, only to go bust again like 2008?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Moderators, Please change the thread name to "A new bubble that will burst?" Thanks.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If you live in a "cat daddy" house downsize now. I did so a few years ago. Of course, I was foolish to build a 7500 sq ft house in the first place. My lifestyle now shouts out modesty in its purest sense, and life is much more enjoyable.


----------

